# Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....



## dorfteich (16. Apr. 2013)

...hallo ein Gruß aus der Oberpfalz erstmal, ich darf mein Projekt kurz vorstellen: 

Altes Haus, alter Garten, alter Teich, vom Vorbesitzer angelegt und als Sammelbecken für das Dach und Flächenwasser in Verbindung mit zwei Zisternen gedacht. Mir ist klar, dass Dachwasser zuviele Nährstoffe in den Teich schwemmt, hilft aber nix, die Situation ist einfach so.
Ausgangspunkt für die Erneuerung war ein völlig mit __ Schilf und __ Lilien zugewachsener Tümpel ohne Folie, der mehrmals jährlich komplett wasserlos war.
 
Letztes Jahr habe ich nach eingehendem Studium dieses Forums, mit Hilfe einer Einmannfirma die Teichsanierung in Angriff genommen.
   
Zum Verlegen der Kautschukfolie und zum anschließendem Fluten habe ich mir die freiwillige Feuerwehr zu einer Übung inklusive Grillabend eingeladen und war völlig fasziniert wie schnell so etwas geht wenn zehn, zwölf Mann hinlangen 
   
Dann war wieder eigener körperlicher Einsatz gefragt, auf der Kante für die Flachwasserzone habe ich so grüne Teppichähnliche Matten zum Schutz der Folie verlegt. Dann die Randsteine geschlichtet. Zur Erklärung: Die Wasseroberfläche liegt deshalb so tief, weil der Zisternenausgang auf diesem Niveau liegt und eine Hebung des Wasserspiegels darum nicht  möglich war.
 
Der Teich ist insgsamt ca 6 x 5 Meter, davon grob 4 x 5 mit einer Wassertiefe von 1.30 m der Rest Flachwasserzone mit ca. 30 cm. Den Folienboden habe ich mit Sand abgedeckt.
Auf den Betonsockel (dort wo auf Bild zwei der Sandhaufen ist) kommt ein Holzliegedeck, der Teich soll hauptsächlich dem Auge und der Tierwelt dienen, aber auch von zwei Personen an heissen Tagen durchaus zum Eintauchen genützt werden.
Wie man auf dem Bild sieht haben wir auch jede Menge Laubbäume in der Umgebung.
Da meine Steinschlichterei bis zum Schneefall gedauert hat, konnte ich im letzten Jahr auch das Laubnetz nicht mehr anbringen, so schaut die Sache jetzt eher bedenklich aus, das Laub muss erstmal raus....
Fische sollen übrigens keine rein, Nährstoffe liefert das Dach genug.

Jetzt meine Bitte an Euch erfahrene Teichfreaks, was brauche ich an Technik um mit diesen Gegebenheiten einen sauberen Teich zu bekommen.
aja... und einen Quellstein in Höhe von ca 40 cm über Wasserfläche habe ich in der hinteren linken Kurve eingebaut....

Das Holzdeck soll ca. 60 cm über die Wasseroberfläche ragen, da könnte man doch die Technik drunter verstecken?

So, genug für´s erste, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, denn mit der Technik hab ich´s nicht so und in unserer Nähe hab ich auch keinen Anbieter gefunden bei dem ich mich beraten lassen könnte.

Liebe Grüße vom - noch nicht so schönen - Dorfteich, Martina


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo Martina,

Willkommen im Forum.

Schade, das noch niemand auf Deinen Beitrag geantwortet hat.

So generell sieht das ja schonmal gut aus.

Da Du keine Fische einsetzen willst sollte sich die Filterung sicherlich einfacher gestalten, auch wenn man sich mal erfrischen will. (schau mal genauer nach dem Begriff "Schwimmteich", da wirst Du auch einiges an Informationen finden)

Durch Deine Laubbäume sollte auf jedenfall eine mechanische Filterung vorgesehen werden (Skimmer und Siebfilter).
Teilweise kann man das sicher unter dem Holzdeck unterbringen.

Tja... und was Du dann auf jedenfall noch brauchst sind Pflanzen...viele... ganz viele.... 

Ach ja, hab ich schon geschrieben, dass Du Pflanzen brauchst? 

Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich allerdings noch: Warum hast du auf dr Sandhügelseite, wo das Holzdeck hinkommen soll, den Teich so sehr beschnitten?

Hättest Du die Folie bis auf die Höhe des Holzdecks vorgesehen, dann wäre das ein erhebliches an mehr Volumen gewesen und man hätte die Steinschrägen wunderbar mit Pflanzen bestücken können.
Gibt so viele Pflanzen für diesen Wasserbereich.

Oder habe ich das mit der Form auf den Bildern falsch interpretiert?


----------



## dorfteich (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank für Deine antwort, ich dachte schon es kommt gar nichts...schade

Den Beschnitt hast Du schon richtig gesehen, da haben wir eine Betonplattform gemacht, um das Holzdeck direkt darauf zu setzen um so niedriger als der Restgarten, richtiggehend geschützt zu liegen. Hat so ein Inselgefühl...

Das mit Skimmer und so ist mir schon klar, ich würde mich nur gerne mit Marken und Dimensionen von Euch Erfahrenen beraten lassen, da ich in der Angebotsvielfalt keinen richtigen Durchblick bekomme...

Welcher Filter? Kann der auch den Schlauch für den Sprudelstein beliefern? Welcher Skimmer? War der Sand am Boden richtig oder wäre Kies besser?

Pflanzen sind sowieso klar, werden sowohl als Wasserwald in die Tiefe, am hinteren Eck, gesetzt, sowie in die umlaufende Randzone.

Vielleicht magst Du mich noch ein wenig betreuen, und vielleicht hat auch noch jemand eine Tipp wo in der Oberpfalz ein Händler sitzt, sonst muss ich im Netz kaufen, habe aber lieber einen Ansprechpartner.

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Frühlingstag

Martina


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo,

dann will ich mal auch antworten:

Zum Thema Technik kann ich nicht viel besteuern, da ich bekennender Anti-Technik-Naturnaher-Teich-Freak bin 

Ich bin daher auch der Meinung, dass Du nicht zwingend Technik (Filter, Skimmer) benötigst. Rund um meinen Teich stehen 3 große Buchen, 2 riesige __ Linden und ein großer Haselbusch. Im Herbst rechtzeitig und lange genug ein Laubnetz drüber und es kommen kaum Blätter rein.

Dann noch ausreichend submerse (Unterwasser) Pflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut etc.) und der Teich sollte auch ohne Technik funktionieren. Zumal Du keine Fische drin hast. Ok - der Nährstoffeintrag vom Dach ist nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber ich würde es erst einmal ohne Technik versuchen.


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Das mit dem Laubnetz,was Rainer vorgeschlagen hat, ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee.

Damit könnte man vorläufig ohne Technik auskommen und schauen wie die Pflanzen ihre Arbeit so machen.

Hast Du nochmal ein Bild von dem Sprudelstein? Und wie weit ist der denn über der Wasserfläche?


----------



## dorfteich (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo Teichmänner,
vielen Dank für die Antworten,
bin grad eine Woche in Österreich, melde mich in ein paar Tagen, mit Fotos vom Sprudelstein...
LG Martina


----------



## dorfteich (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Sodala....viel Zeit ist vergangen, doch wir waren nicht untätig, es ist einiges passiert im Wasserloch.
Wir haben Pflanzen gesetzt und zwar viele also rein preislich....und kaum waren sie verteilt sah das ziemlich mickrig aus.
Vielleicht kann da ein erfahrener Teichmensch mal drüber schauen und Bescheid geben was noch zu ergänzen wäre.


100 Stengel __ Wasserpest 
10 Krebsscheren 
12 __ Fieberklee 
12 __ Hechtkraut 
ein Bündel Kammlaichkraut 
11 Sumpfvergißmeinnicht 
1 __ Iris 
1 ovale Binse 
3 __ Pfeilkraut 
1 bunter __ Kalmus 
4 aufrechte __ Merk 
12 Schwanenblumen 
1 Nadelsimse 
1 Seerose 
10 Bachbungen
Das ist so die Mischung die wir in den letzten zwei Wochen gesetzt haben und seit gestern wird der Teich quasi stündlich klarer - kann das schon an den Pflanzen liegen oder fliegt jetzt endlich kein Blütenstaub mehr?
Und einen Oase Schwimmskimmer mit Gründelfunktion haben wir eingesetzt, es ist zum Jungehundkriegen irgendetwas blüht immer und schmeisst den Dreck punktgenau in den Teich 
Nachmittags gibt´s dann noch ein aktuelles Foto mit Gesprudel...
Liebe Grüße Martina


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo,

habe mal eben schnell drüber gelesen und würde spontan sagen, dass es locker aussreicht, was Du da an Pflanze eingesetzt hast. Jetzt ist nur noch eines gaaaanz wichtig: GEDULD!

Ich weiß genau, wie es Dir jetzt geht (Geduld gehört auch nicht gerade zu meinen Stärken ...  ). Aber ich kann Dir wirklich garantieren, dass es einfach Zeit braucht, bis die (natürlich am Anfang noch mickrigen) Pflanzen Fuß fassen, blühen und sich ausbreiten. Ebenso braucht es Zeit, bis sich das alles einspielt und das Wasser sich klärt und auch nach Regen, Pollenflug etc. klar bleibt. Es wird ( wie Du ja selber schon siehst) mit jedem Monat und vor allem jedem Jahr besser.

Aus eigener Erfahrung folgendes:
Mein Teich erlebt heute das viert Jahr und es ist das erste, wo die Unterwasserpflanzen sich so vermehrt haben, dass das Wasser klar bleibt. Natürlich sind auch noch Algen drin (keine Faden- oder Schwebealgen, aber eben ab und an mal ein Schwaden, der sich vom Boden löst), aber ich stelle dieses Jahr wirklich fest, dass sich jetzt alles eingespielt hat und gut harmoniert. Letztes Jahr war es auch schon gut, aber noch nicht so perfekt wie dieses Jahr. Und das trotz der Regenmassen, die die letzten Wochen ordentlich Dreck und Nährstoffe von oben eingeführt haben. 

Meine Krebsscheren haben sich innerhalb von zwei Jahren wunderbar vermehrt (2011 hatte ich drei eingesetzt, jetzt sind es gefühlte 40). Dazu noch __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt und __ Hornkraut - das alles saugt die Nährstoffe förmlich an und entzieht den Algen die Nahrung (größtenteils). 

Noch etwas:
Ich fische jeden Tag mehrmals mit einem Kescher alles raus, was an Blättern etc. reinfällt. Gerade das ist dieses Jahr auch extrem schlimm: erst unbestäubte Apfelblüten (weil keine Bienen flogen), dann massig Blätter (von Regen und Hitze braun oder abgerissen), dann die Fruchtstände der Fichten usw usf.. Habe ja leider rundum viele unterschiedliche Bäume stehen. Aber es klappt dennoch OHNE Filter etc.

Gönn dem Teich und den Pflanzen etc. diese Zeit und warte ab. Mal sieht es besser und mal sicherlich auch schlechter aus. Aber glaub mir, es wird funktionieren. Je weniger Du Dich einmischt und probierst, desto besser. Viele Glück und vor allem Geduld!


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo Martina,
mir ist dein Beitrag erst jetzt aufgefallen:
Vielleicht ist der Hilferuf nach 'Teichmännern' nicht ganz so prickelnd für all die Mädels, die ihren Teich eben alleine regeln.
Kurz gesagt: es gibt auch Teichfrauen...und zwar viele
petra


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Hallo

@ pema:   So is es


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

 Ich sach dazu mal nix


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Ich habe mich seit Erstellung dieses Threads zurückgehalten  und habe immer vor mich hingemurmelt :
Du sagst nichts !!
Du sagst nichts !!
Du sagst nichts !!  --------      von wegen Teich*männer*

Jetzt mach ichs doch  -----


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Ein Willkommen und ein Hallo!
Mich würden da mehr die Zisternen interresieren. Kann man diese nicht auch als Pflanzenfilter oder Vorfilter nutzen.Ein guter Vorfilter nimmt den Teich eine ganze Menge arbeit ab.
Was hast Du als Dach? ; Ziegel, Blech, Schindel (Pappe) oder Riet(__ Schilf)?

LG Ron!


----------



## dorfteich (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichmänner - ich brauche Eure Hilfe....*

Zuallererst Guten Morgen und meine reumütige Entschuldigung an alle Teichfrauen!


*Petra*- vielen Dank für Deine Keule - hab sie verdient!

Aber wisst Ihr was? Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich diesen Threat aufgemacht habe war grad mal das erste Schlückchen Leitungswasser im Teich, dass sich nach dem Winter in laubgesättigte Brüh verwandelt hat.
Mich hat dieser, wegen des schmalen Grundstücks und der extremen Höhendifferenz an der einen Teichseite - bedingt durch den sehr tiefen Zisternenzulauf - sehr schwierige Bauakt wochenlang schlaflose Nächte gekostet.

Das Frau sich dann auch noch für Filterdimensionen und dergleichen begeistern könnte konnte ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen...

Entsprechend demoralisiert - ob der Brühe - war der Hilferuf für mich logischerweise an die Männerwelt zu richten - wo sie sich hier doch so kompetent über den ganzen Technikkrempel austauscht.

Mittlerweile ist durch die tatkräftige Hilfe meines bisher in Teichfragen eher nicht anwesenden Herzallerliebsten das Laub und der Dreck weitesgehend entfernt die Pflanzen sind gesetzt und die Tierwelt beginnt sich einzustellen. Der Teich hat mich - und wie er mich hat! Ist wie ein Virus, wir schleichen ständig drum rum und mein Mann hat sich zum "Jäger mit dem Kescher" gemausert und fandet nach allem was unsere lieben Bäume so undiszipliniert ins Wasser schmeissen.

Und übrigens - sie haben geholfen die Teichmänner! Und zwar sehr - mein Dank geht speziell an *Rainer*, ich werde Deine Ratschläge befolgen und mich mal ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und beobachten was sich so tut im Teich. Tut gut wenn einer sagt `He das wird schon`...

Und jetzt zur Frage von *Ron*, wir haben Ziegeldächer, die Idee die Zisternen als Filter zu benutzen hatte ich auch schon, ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen wie - ich kann sie doch nicht einfach mit Filtersand oder ähnlichem auffüllen. Aber ich habe mir überlegt am unteren Ende der Dachrinnen grobe Filterschwämme in diese Körbchen zu legen um den Blütenstaub und so gleich einmal wegzufangen.
Könnte das funktionieren? Muss halt nach jedem Regen ausgewaschen werden.
Die Zisternen sind aus Betonringen ca 3,5 meter tief und der Ablauf zum Teich ist in ca zwei meter Höhe.
Das Wasser darin ist glasklar - sollte ich da mal Ph und Co messen?

So - schon wieder viele Fragen - gerne auch an Euch Mädels - ich geh jetzt mal zur Strafe den Kopf in den Schlamm stecken........Liebe Grüße Martina


----------

